# Establishing New Club Lincolnton, Ga



## Shanewomack1234 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking to see if there is any interest to join a new club in Lincolnton, Ga. It's a new lease with 780 acres. We already have two members and the lease has an area for a campground. We want to keep the amount of members as low as possible. So dues could be $1000-$2000. Rules will be decided by all members. The property is not far from the lake. If this is something that may interest you please text me at 6786309758 or email me at Shanewomack1234@gmail.com or send me a private message through this forum. Thank you.


----------



## akulmunjal (Feb 3, 2017)

What type of hunting would be possible on the property?


----------



## Lone Hunter (Mar 18, 2017)

Shanewomack1234 said:


> Looking to see if there is any interest to join a new club in Lincolnton, Ga. It's a new lease with 780 acres. We already have two members and the lease has an area for a campground. We want to keep the amount of members as low as possible. So dues could be $1000-$2000. Rules will be decided by all members. The property is not far from the lake. If this is something that may interest you please text me at 6786309758 or email me at Shanewomack1234@gmail.com or send me a private message through this forum. Thank you.



Interested if membership kept low.

How far from Athens?

Give me a call 706 254 2283 Ask for Jack.


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 18, 2017)

A good hour I would say from Athens. Used to hunt around that area for many yrs. We camped at Elijah State Park and hunted Corps property growing up. Lots of good times and plenty of Deer and Turkey that I've brought home.


----------



## Yotelow (Mar 20, 2017)

I'd definitely be interested if it offered predator hunting, especially coyote year-round. I'm not much of a deer or turkey hunter so I'm having trouble finding anything local that would let me practice and learn for the predators around here.


----------



## slickhead1 (Mar 25, 2017)

interested


----------

